# G Series Canon Digicams



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I am currently using a Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX2. It's a great little camera with a very very good lens, but I find it just a tad small and I simply cant get used to a camera without a viewfinder so I am thinking about upgrading a little to a G series Canon.

Now I've trawled our favourite aution site to check out prices and I find the G12 too rich for my pocket, but the G9, G10 and G11 don't seem too far off budget and suprisingly they don't seem too far apart in price.

So I'm looking for a little guidance here... what are the main differences between the cameras (I'm not partiicularly interested in video) and do you think it a good buy? Anything else in the Â£150-200 bracket you would recommend?

Pleased to hear.

Rob


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Look at the lx5 you can fit a viewfinder to it or the Nikon 7100

Tom


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a G9 which I am still not getting rid of despite recently buying a G15

G10 and G11 are very similar, the 11 has an adjustable LCD screen which my 15 hasn't got but I bought that for the larger aperture.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

we have a spare G9 . I have had 4 of them !! One of the best compact ever made . My wife likes her Lumix LX5 as she does not get "Viewfinders" !

Make sure you buy a good one and if possible one with the extra metal "lensmate" adaptor to use filters

They are about the only compact S/H shops buy in etc

I never ever found a G10 etc to be better

Might sell it if you are interested ?


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Can I suggest that you consider a Fuji X10 or even an X100 if you can live with a fixed focal length lens!

- cracking little camera, beautifully built and full manual control -


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

x10 is excellent

but its tiny !! also you need to ensure its got the latest firmware.It had some issues at first


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a G11 until recently and was very impressed. The G10 had a higher pixel count but more noise, apparently, in low light whereas the G11 had a lower pixel count sensor but better low light performance.

I found the tilting screen on the G11 really useful, eg at the Olympics I held it over my head with the screen down and got some great video.

The only thing that I wished was better was the video, until the G12 video was standard def, not high def.

In short, highly recommended! If I had the choice I'd go for a tatty G11 over a neat G10,if that makes sense?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Having had just about every "G" made. I still rate the "9" as the best made and the "classic"


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Going to sell our spare one . 2 x batteries , case and the filter adaptor

looking at Â£120.00 to include recorded delivery


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

G9 was and still is the best, you cant beat them. Although there is a common fault with a resistor on the main board, thats why you see so many faulty ones on E-Bay, me and a friend had it happen to ours. i have a G11 now and i dont rate it at all.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Gosh how times have changed, I still have my Canon Powershot G3

and it is still a superb camera, I also have the Ixus ix990 and tucked

away in the cupboard a AV1 SLR(35mm).


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

I have 2 G9 and both are broken.

Try another brand maybe Fuji


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

tyrannes said:


> I have 2 G9 and both are broken.
> 
> Try another brand maybe Fuji


I bet if you take it apart, there will be a loose screw that has shorted out the board, sometimes it gets stuck in the lens mechanism and causes a lens error - that can be fixed.

God only knows why they didn't lock tight their screws. - i bet 50% of G9's made are now broken because of this fault


----------

